# The Crackle Guitar Thread



## narad (Jan 1, 2022)

So I'm debating some new crackle refinish ideas and thought it would be cool to start a thread dedicated to the finish. Personally I'm interested to see some rare crackle ideas and maybe something I've never heard of, but if you've got a pic of a cool crackle finish, post it up!

My contribution is my ESP quasor holofilm crackle:






https://www.instagram.com/p/CX2TEmDrp0O/


----------



## oracles (Jan 1, 2022)

My old 060


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 1, 2022)

narad said:


> So I'm debating some new crackle refinish ideas and thought it would be cool to start a thread dedicated to the finish. Personally I'm interested to see some rare crackle ideas and maybe something I've never heard of, but if you've got a pic of a cool crackle finish, post it up!
> 
> My contribution is my ESP quasor holofilm crackle:
> 
> ...







You don’t see too many of these.


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## ElysianGuitars (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't have pictures but I loved my white crackle Washburn EC29. Wish I didn't need to sell it back in the day.


----------



## narad (Jan 1, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> View attachment 101593



Wow, that's different! 

Yea, you don't see so many white crackles. I guess this is like @ElysianGuitars 's thing:






(Gonna need a new thread for that one in the back that looks like Hamer's marble finish)


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 1, 2022)

narad said:


> So I'm debating some new crackle refinish ideas and thought it would be cool to start a thread dedicated to the finish. Personally I'm interested to see some rare crackle ideas and maybe something I've never heard of, but if you've got a pic of a cool crackle finish, post it up!
> 
> My contribution is my ESP quasor holofilm crackle:
> 
> ...



fuckkkkkkkkk that hits me in spots I didn’t know I had. 
I picked up an eclipse 87 last year at a steal, so I can’t be too bummed, but I definitely wanted to pick one of the crackles up this year.


----------



## narad (Jan 1, 2022)

I think these Ellis models are really great too:






Not sure what's going on with his CS model. Maybe glow-in-the-dark basecoat?


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## JK-PA (Jan 1, 2022)

narad said:


> I think these Ellis models are really great too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's metallic surf green, no glow in the dark


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 1, 2022)

narad said:


> Wow, that's different!
> 
> Yea, you don't see so many white crackles. I guess this is like @ElysianGuitars 's thing:
> 
> ...


A pawnshop downtown had one of these white crackle in the mid 90’s, they look really cool in person.


----------



## Randy (Jan 1, 2022)

Holo crackle is best crackle


----------



## mystix (Jan 1, 2022)

Randy said:


> Holo crackle is best crackle
> View attachment 101595


Winner winner!


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 1, 2022)

My lame contribution


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> View attachment 101594



This has been the most unique of the bunch imo.


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2022)

Sick white one:






And I gotta give props to whoever's painting these Ormsbys:





Or maybe to the photographer. Looks amazing!


----------



## ExplorerMike (Jan 2, 2022)

Any excuse to share my Schecter Balsac haha. It’s my only crackle finish but makes me want more. The second pic is my buddies Aristides.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 2, 2022)

My Charvel 3DR that inspires me for my current avatar


----------



## pondman (Jan 2, 2022)

Kramer Voyager.


----------



## Lozek (Jan 2, 2022)

I have nothing to add to this thread, but I'm commenting to make sure it stays alive forever. I've wanted to re-finish a guitar with a red crackle like the Charvel for the longest time, seeing that Aristides with the burst as well is giving me even more ideas.


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2022)

pondman said:


> Kramer Voyager.



Did you do any of these?


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 2, 2022)

77zark77 said:


> My Charvel 3DR that inspires me for my current avatar



WOW...! That looks like lava. Would love to see some iridescence in to the orange to up the effect.


----------



## pondman (Jan 2, 2022)

narad said:


> Did you do any of these?



No, they're all proper guitars


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2022)

pondman said:


> No, they're all proper guitars



Lol



Kyle Jordan said:


> WOW...! That looks like lava. Would love to see some iridescence in to the orange to up the effect.



That's actually why I was asking Pondman was specifically for that guitar. It looks different than a lot of other crackles -- anyone know how it has that 3d effect to the crackle "bolts"? Would love to do that in green (I think)


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2022)

Yea, I would like that:


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 2, 2022)

I've always adored these two Kiesels: blaclcrackle over their "Antique Ash" finish. I am torn on the gold hardware, though. I wouldn't normally go for it, but I'll be damned if I don't dig it here.


----------



## I play music (Jan 2, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I've always adored these two Kiesels: blaclcrackle over their "Antique Ash" finish. I am torn on the gold hardware, though. I wouldn't normally go for it, but I'll be damned if I don't dig it here.
> 
> View attachment 101617
> View attachment 101618
> View attachment 101619


The strat looks more like those self-made relicing gone wrong things than a proper crackle


----------



## xzacx (Jan 2, 2022)

I play music said:


> The strat looks more like those self-made relicing gone wrong things than a proper crackle


Yeah, I like the idea of this, but it looks like something went very wrong there. The bass looks cool though.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 2, 2022)

I think, in general, the crackle and swirls that I like best incorporate some sort of transparent/clear aspect.


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You don’t see too many of these.


Reason why I bought both 87' models! Mirage deluxe & M1 Custom


----------



## narad (Jan 4, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I think, in general, the crackle and swirls that I like best incorporate some sort of transparent/clear aspect.



At first I thought it was cool, but Kiesel's crackles are pretty thick, so sometimes I think my perception flips. It stops being black with blue crackle, and it starts become a blue cow.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 4, 2022)

mxbraud said:


> Reason why I bought both 87' models! Mirage deluxe & M1 Custom


Make a thread and show those puppies off, I was was tempted to buy the m1.


----------



## mxbraud (Jan 4, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Make a thread and show those puppies off, I was was tempted to buy the m1.


I would but the Damn site says All my pictures are too big a file to upload. I gave up trying weeks ago!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jan 4, 2022)

@mxbraud Use imgbb that's what I did for my bigger pictures. Its free you don't need to make an account.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 4, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I've always adored these two Kiesels: blaclcrackle over their "Antique Ash" finish. I am torn on the gold hardware, though. I wouldn't normally go for it, but I'll be damned if I don't dig it here.
> 
> View attachment 101617
> View attachment 101618
> View attachment 101619



That first one is on ebayuk atm.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 4, 2022)

I've yet to post up my NGD thread on this one:


----------



## narad (Jan 31, 2022)

Randomly came across this one and really liked it:


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 31, 2022)

Had this black & sparkle gold crackle Dinky


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## feraledge (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh how I wish it was mine.


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 31, 2022)

Zado said:


>



Looks more like cow than crackle imo 
Same as the kiesel ones posted earlier here


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2022)

JK-PA said:


> Same as the kiesel


No need to be this offensive sir!


----------



## JK-PA (Jan 31, 2022)

Zado said:


> No need to be this offensive sir!


Sorry, sometimes I just can't control myself.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 31, 2022)

I've always been partial to the magma versions of the Washburn EC-29. They were a twist on the normal crackle in the sense that half the paint scheme was inverted. 

Here's 3 examples that also show a variation in crackle flake size.


----------



## Aso (Jan 31, 2022)

I like this crackle


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 31, 2022)

gimme a week and I will be haunting this thread in a new way


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Jan 31, 2022)

Been having some serious ESP gas recently


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 31, 2022)

RobDobble6S7 said:


> Been having some serious ESP gas recently


First off that crackle is one of my favs in this thread so far, I don't like it when it seems like it cracks in perfect squares, I like the random ess of this one. 

Also, Arrows are the best V shape. Fight me.


----------



## oracles (Jan 31, 2022)

Been watching this one on reverb for a hot minute


----------



## Be_eM (Feb 1, 2022)

Not as colorful as many of the examples above, but definitely rare: one of seven Steinbergers with this finish, made for the NAMM show in 1991:


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2022)

Be_eM said:


> Not as colorful as many of the examples above, but definitely rare: one of seven Steinbergers with this finish, made for the NAMM show in 1991:



I don't think it really works but leave it to Steinberger to at least try doing crackle in a different way. Also a big fan of the Washburn 2-crackle style.


----------



## Omzig (Feb 1, 2022)

I'll throw these in here incase ppl dont venture into L&M, These were done a few years ago with Montan Crackle finish, this is a bit of a PITA to get right and like dipping it's pretty much one shot, there were a number of failed attempts before i managed to get it somewhat right! only the blue/black (a 90's Vester body...hey dos vester some like fender to you...lol) red black yamay devoloped blisters because i clear coated it to soon, and the maverick X was just a test (but will be re crackled with a dinky i have kicking around once the weather improves here in the UK) Great thread BTW.....just going to say i think (like the guitars there on) the 80/90 crackles look way better than the boxy/micro crackle stuff im seeing on newer axes.


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Caligari (Feb 1, 2022)

This thread kicks ass, I love crackle finishes.


----------



## Samark (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 23, 2022)

Saw these over on the Balaguer IG. I think they’re just renders, but they look cool here and in the builder.


----------



## 77zark77 (Feb 24, 2022)

This thread made my brain/reason crackling - just bought it, waiting for it from GB in the real life ! so exciting !


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 24, 2022)

My favorite crackle of all time. Black over holographic. It’s like a hair metal Yu Gi Oh! card, and I need it.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 11, 2022)

As said before, and finally have it, here it is - crackle on crackle 
A nice little axe that still needs a jack and selector replacement to play well


----------



## CanserDYI (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm really excited to see people using Montana brand paint, I'm a huuuuuge graffiti head and those are like the paint to use, interesting to see them being used for guitar finishing too. Love when my hobbies collide.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Mar 11, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm really excited to see people using Montana brand paint, I'm a huuuuuge graffiti head and those are like the paint to use, interesting to see them being used for guitar finishing too. Love when my hobbies collide.


Hell yeah, montana rocks. I used them for painting my nerf guns.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 11, 2022)

@CanserDYI when they collide, they crackle


----------



## SERP (Mar 12, 2022)

Zado said:


>


Put a blue pearloid pick guard on this with white pup's and knobs 
No lie that would look tight


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 14, 2022)

Omzig said:


>



This body shape looks familiar. Who made this?


----------



## tedtan (Mar 14, 2022)

^ Looks like a BC Rick Iron Bird.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 14, 2022)

tedtan said:


> ^ Looks like a BC Rick Iron Bird.


*Mockingbird

The lower horn is inverted, though.


----------



## død (Mar 15, 2022)

metaljohn said:


> This body shape looks familiar. Who made this?


Looks like a Maverick X1, the roller knobs are a dead giveaway. I remember them very faintly from the mid-00’s, I think they were a British company?


----------



## TornAnus (Jun 30, 2022)

Here is a preview of a lil something I am having built for me.


----------



## JK-PA (Jun 30, 2022)

TornAnus said:


> Here is a preview of a lil something I am having built for me.
> View attachment 109889
> 
> View attachment 109890


Looks great!


----------



## TornAnus (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Omzig (Jul 29, 2022)

død said:


> Looks like a Maverick X1, the roller knobs are a dead giveaway. I remember them very faintly from the mid-00’s, I think they were a British company?



100% Correct !

This ia a Maverick X-1 and yes it a bit of a mash up of other body types, this has just been stripped back to bare wood (again) i did do a Pink/Red half and half with a Blue over crackle on top but it didn't take that great so i got pissed off with it & stripped it back again.....

Going to get around to having another pass at it.soon..still trying to decide which colours to go with, this time it will be a single base colour though as everytime i try the blends to top coat in the overlap either doesn't crack or has tinnie tinny cracks and looks crap.

i think the Pink/Blue combo has the 80's cock rock vibe going for it which i dig.


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 29, 2022)

TornAnus said:


> View attachment 111595


Neck on the left looks a little tarnished.


----------



## TornAnus (Jul 29, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> Neck on the left looks a little tarnished.


What? that neck on the left isnt related to this build.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 31, 2022)

The Crackle finish is one of those that I really don't appreciate at all... but I'm glad you guys do.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 2, 2022)

Some of my personal favorites atm:


----------



## Samark (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## TornAnus (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## TornAnus (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## adron87 (Dec 31, 2022)

My schecter


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 31, 2022)

Crackle with LEDs. Yes.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 31, 2022)

... somehow I confuse this thread with the ugly guitar finishes one... wonder why...?


----------



## ExplorerMike (Dec 31, 2022)

adron87 said:


> My schecter


Good to see another Balsac! (No good way to say that lol). What case is that? The Schecter E-1 case?


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 31, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Crackle with LEDs. Yes.
> View attachment 119029


What happens when the LED burns out? I always wonder about those. Or are we at the point where LEDs just don't burn out?


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2022)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Crackle with LEDs. Yes.
> View attachment 119029



Fuck. And just like that I'm back into the idea of refinishing my ESP pointy random star...


----------



## narad (Dec 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What happens when the LED burns out? I always wonder about those. Or are we at the point where LEDs just don't burn out?



Total conjecture but I think it's just like fiber optic runs through the neck, and the LED is in a more replaceable area.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 2, 2023)

I know Black Chapel Guitars in Oregon made some awesome crackle refinishes and original builds. They were on facebook but since I stopped using that cesspool, I have no idea. Website is down, at least on my ISP. The guy on YouTube "From Trash to Thrash" has made a few cool ones, including a crackle/splatter combo which was a bit much for my eyes but definitely worth the experiment. 

As I mentioned on the Jackson CS vs ESP CS thread, I'm pressing HARD into the crackle game. Thanks, Narad, for making the GAS worse.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 2, 2023)

narad said:


> Total conjecture but I think it's just like fiber optic runs through the neck, and the LED is in a more replaceable area.


Having worked with a few fiber optic applications, you usually have to abide by minimum bend radius for reliable performance and I don't think that's going to work out in such a confined space. It's likely a wired connection in channels under the fretboard with round LEDs as the fret markers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 2, 2023)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I know Black Chapel Guitars in Oregon made some awesome crackle refinishes and original builds. They were on facebook but since I stopped using that cesspool, I have no idea. Website is down, at least on my ISP. The guy on YouTube "From Trash to Thrash" has made a few cool ones, including a crackle/splatter combo which was a bit much for my eyes but definitely worth the experiment.
> 
> As I mentioned on the Jackson CS vs ESP CS thread, I'm pressing HARD into the crackle game. Thanks, Narad, for making the GAS worse.


black chapel isn't building anymore afaik. He hasn't updated any of his sites/social media in years.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 3, 2023)

KnightBrolaire said:


> black chapel isn't building anymore afaik. He hasn't updated any of his sites/social media in years.


That's my sad assumption too. Total pity because they made some really gnarly guitars and crackles!


----------



## narad (Jan 3, 2023)

Anyone know what's up with this crackle? I've only seen this 2-tone thing done on a couple of different colors. Old 80s/early 90s Charvels also had this sort of crackle:







Gives it a little more depth. Makes it maybe a little easy for me to justify refinish prices, but I don't even know what to ask about this -- if it has to be two shades of basically the same color, or if it could be 2 entirely different colors in the "bolts" of the crackle.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2023)

adron87 said:


> My schecter


It's embarassing how cool both the crackled finish and the E-1 shape, and yet Schecter refuse to abuse both.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 4, 2023)

I got this Kiesel Type X in Crackle not to long ago.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 4, 2023)

mikernaut said:


> I got this Kiesel Type X in Crackle not to long ago.


What guitar? There's no guitar in those photos...


----------



## odibrom (Monday at 7:11 PM)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Crackle finish on guitars is not really my thing.

... however, this one does look really cool...


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Tuesday at 5:07 PM)

narad said:


> Anyone know what's up with this crackle? I've only seen this 2-tone thing done on a couple of different colors. Old 80s/early 90s Charvels also had this sort of crackle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered this exact thing the other day, since the charvel model with the lava crackle is a really cool finish!


----------

